# Kyusho Jitsu Classes



## Xana (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been looking for a VERY long time for a Kyusho Jitsu Class in San Diego. If anyone knows of one by there PLEASE tell me!!! My best friend and I have been trying to teach ourselves, and it's going _okay_, but not very well. I am beginning to lose hope. Anything would be appriciated. Thank you!


----------



## bignick (Jan 17, 2007)

Try looking for schools associateted Taika Oyata, his art is called RyuTe Renmei now, I believe.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 17, 2007)

Might try looking into Kyusho International:
www.KI.Com

They have a place to search for instructors in your area and a place to post questions such as this.
I'd bet there's people there that can point you in the right direction.


Good stuff



Your Brother
John


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2007)

What are you looking to gain by adding kyusho jitsu to your arsenal?   Going to KI is fine but what they teach is NOT a stand alone art and should not be taught as such.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2007)

Also remeber that ALL of the KI guys came from Dillman lineage who took 6 or so videos of Oyata seminars and started practicing on people at home then came up with his own fighting method (Dillman method of pressure point fighting) which is what KI is based on.  I would look for Oyata or Chinese stuff like Dim Mak way ahead of KI or Dillman stuff.



Cheers
Sam


----------



## Brother John (Jan 18, 2007)

This is something that, sadly, you'll need to discern for yourself Xana.
There's a _TON of political crap_ in the "Kyusho world" and it can really reek.

I know 'the truth' about where Dillman got his Kyusho knowledge from, and it wasn't "Videos"....not by a long stretch; and I'm NO lover of Mr. Dillman, though I also wish him no ill. Mr. Evan Pantazi, the head of KI, was a High ranking Black Belt under Dillman and did leave his org to begin KI....but Dillman was *not* his only source of instruction and learning in the Kyusho/Dim Mak arts. 

The points that I do agree with *Sam* on are:
*1:* You owe it to yourself to look up Oyata Sensei and or his group. Their Kyusho knowledge/skill is second to none in Karate. (Though I feel there are sources in the Gung-Fu world that go beyond their level, still...they don't advertise it and would be much harder to locate and get in with)

*2:* Kyushojitsu is not a stand alone art, it's the study of the vulnerabilities of the human body and how to access/activate them in order to gain the advantage in a conflict.....but it MUST be added too a fighting system or what I like to call "A delivery method". It is NOT a martial art but is an element that can be a multiplier to your arts effectiveness. IF nothing else, it's a few more things in your "Bag O' Tricks" to pull out and help you in a pinch.

In the end, my biggest advice, look to  ANY and all sources that we've mentioned to study from....and then some. Don't pass up an seminar on the stuff, absorb whatever you can. Keep your ear to the ground, look up everything you can to help you learn more. Get books, get videos, clip articles.
Here's something else that may help you out as well. Since, for the time being, you are kind of going it alone, look to other sources of SIMILAR information. Study anatomy with a mind toward looking toward weaknesses and vulnerabilities. Look into "Chin-Na Gung-fu" which is actually a subdivision of most Gung-fu systems....it has a 'sub-study' in what it commonly calls 'cavity pressing' or Dian-xue / dim-mak. Look up books on Traditional Chinese Medicine (commonly refered too by "TCM")....because this is the body of knowledge that Kyushojitsu/Dim-Mak....etc; came from!! Study the points on the meridians and try to memorize their location, their number & name, their element and the direction of Qi flow. Here's a good sight for that study: www.acuxo.com . They have Lots of info for you there on TCM.

DO YOUR BEST and enjoy!!!
But overall....don't give up. 
The knowledge and skill is out there, now it's up to you to go and get it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 18, 2007)

Kyusho Internatioal California directory

http://www.kyusho.com/KIdir/CA.htm


----------



## Xana (Jan 18, 2007)

thetruth said:


> What are you looking to gain by adding kyusho jitsu to your arsenal?   Going to KI is fine but what they teach is NOT a stand alone art and should not be taught as such.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


I'm looking mainly for being able to defend myself without much strength (something I lack). I'm also looking for help in gaining self discipline and just learning something that I'm interested in. Thanks for the heads up! I thought it was a martial arts in itself! ^_^


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2007)

Brother John said:


> This is something that, sadly, you'll need to discern for yourself Xana.
> There's a _TON of political crap_ in the "Kyusho world" and it can really reek.
> 
> I know 'the truth' about where Dillman got his Kyusho knowledge from, and it wasn't "Videos"....not by a long stretch; and I'm NO lover of Mr. Dillman, though I also wish him no ill. Mr. Evan Pantazi, the head of KI, was a High ranking Black Belt under Dillman and did leave his org to begin KI....but Dillman was *not* his only source of instruction and learning in the Kyusho/Dim Mak arts.


My old instructor spent time living with Dillman in the early 90's and in an article my instructor printed in Blitz magazine here in Australia stated basically what I said.  Anyways it doesn't phase me either way how he did what he did.  Look at Oyata or a Chinese based system.  You will find that Oyata doesn't intellectualise the pressure points the way the DKI lineage do so you won't get the whole meridian things explained etc.  It is just in the kata.   Having said that, you could look at a number of different styles.  There is a school near me that teaches Goju Ryu. The teacher spent a number of years living in Okinawa learning of Master Yagi, one of Miyagis top students.  Pressure points are also in their kata but the dont explain how they work they just know that if techniques from the kata are done properly then they will work as they are supposed to.  It is a very westernised thing to present pressure points for combative means the way the DKI/KI guys do.  It just represents the western worlds need to have everything explained and proven on paper.  It shows a lack of faith in my book but it is how we were raised.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

